# SMOKIN' Snowboards?



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

I was just on Smokin's website and their boards look pretty sick especially that asymmetrical board. I like that they give you a choice in camber profiles on some of there other boards. Does anyone have one of these? Just wanna know the build quality and stuff.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Use the search button, braaaaaah


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Supra said:


> Use the search button, braaaaaah


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------



## wrecklesswizard (Nov 7, 2014)

Do not buy a board from Smokin!!!!

They took my money and never sent me a board, been trying to get hold of them for months with no luck.

Worst service ive ever had form a snowboard company


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

Cool story.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

Seems like a fishy first post....


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

ZacAttakk said:


> I was just on Smokin's website and their boards look pretty sick especially that asymmetrical board. I like that they give you a choice in camber profiles on some of there other boards. Does anyone have one of these? Just wanna know the build quality and stuff.


Argo has had plenty of Smokin boards. I would actually love to get my hands on a Smokin PYT. There was one on geartrade - just my size - for like 30% off...but even with the price drop I just don't have the cash. :dry: Hopefully something like that will pop up again when I'm ready to buy.


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

2hellnbak said:


> Seems like a fishy first post....


Agreed. But not impossible I suppose.

Forum member "Argo" knows Smokin' snowboards well. He should be along to give you the 411 on them.
Be warned, however, that his son just left Smokin' and moved to Capita snowboards. A quality control issue I believe.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrecklesswizard said:


> do not buy a board from smokin!!!!
> 
> They took my money and never sent me a board, been trying to get hold of them for months with no luck.
> 
> Worst service ive ever had form a snowboard company










9876543210


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

wrecklesswizard said:


> Do not buy a board from Smokin!!!!
> 
> They took my money and never sent me a board, been trying to get hold of them for months with no luck.
> 
> Worst service ive ever had form a snowboard company


Bought SuperPark 156W CTX from smokin website at end of season. Agree with Radiomuse odd first post about smokin snowboard company.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

After this I probably won't post about them again as people should use the search function. 

I have ridden smokin for years, actually my whole family has. I have loved them and have had a great relationship with the owners. Prior to last season I had never had any quality issues with them at all. They were always a very solid build. As with a lot Of places that see large influx in volume of sales in a short time, their quality and service has been effected negatively. 

-edit- The owners are still super good people, they are just over their head. I can call their personal cells and get them but I shouldn't have to do that and the general public doesn't have that info. I'll still not have a problem having a beer with them or getting some boards in the future when they get it together, might take a couple years....

It Used to be that you would call and get the owner or manager on the phone immediately, emails returned in hours, boards that were bomb proof. 

Now you can't get them on the factory phone, I have had emails never get answered, my boards last year all had edges blow out for no reason... The only exceptions are the awesymetrical and bonaire(they no longer make). 

We switched entirely to capita/union this season because of it. We had been using union for years and the owner was on here often, he got me switched entirely to union and I noticed their service and quality in general was great, like smokin had been in years past. Even though c3 is quite large, I always get the phone answered when I have called over the past two seasons.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Argo said:


> After this I probably won't post about them again as people should use the search function.
> 
> I have ridden smokin for years, actually my whole family has. I have loved them and have had a great relationship with the owners. Prior to last season I had never had any quality issues with them at all. They were always a very solid build. As with a lot Of places that see large influx in volume of sales in a short time, their quality and service has been effected negatively.
> 
> ...


Do you or your family get free or discounted product from Capita?


----------



## cav0011 (Jan 4, 2009)

This is more of an industry issue than a Smokin one though. I have had the same thing happen with Homeschool and I am sure other people will have similar experiences with other companies. One of the things I really like about Burton, Echelon, Union, NOW, and some other companies is that they always either answer the phone or respond to emails quickly. Then again I am sure there are people out there who have had negative experiences with those companies I listed above.


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Argo said:


> After this I probably won't post about them again as people should use the search function.


Sorry Argo I should have searched more thoroughly:facepalm3:. Don't mean to piss anyone off. Thanks for the info. I just got all excited when I looked at the boards on there website and was in a rush to get some info before I seriously considered returning the new Lib Tech I just got.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

cav0011 said:


> This is more of an industry issue than a Smokin one though. I have had the same thing happen with Homeschool and I am sure other people will have similar experiences with other companies. One of the things I really like about Burton, Echelon, Union, NOW, and some other companies is that they always either answer the phone or respond to emails quickly. Then again I am sure there are people out there who have had negative experiences with those companies I listed above.


+1 

Like to add Never Summer & 686 to your list. Both have far exceeded my expectation for customer service. On my way to Colorado I will be stopping by Never Summer factory for a tour next week. :hairy:


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

SnowDogWax said:


> +1
> 
> Like to add Never Summer & 686 to your list. Both have far exceeded my expectation for customer service. On my way to Colorado I will be stopping by Never Summer factory for a tour next week. :hairy:


I only wear 686 personally. I have been blown away by their customer service and I do like the products. They may not be for everyone as nothing is, but they fit me well and keep my dry. I have only owned Capita and Lib Tech board for an extended period of time and both of their customer service has been great. 

Lastly, even though I could not make my Cartels work for me last year, boot size to board size centring issues, the customer service trying to help was also awesome!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Argo said:


> We switched entirely to capita/union this season because of it. We had been using union for years and the owner was on here often, he got me switched entirely to union and I noticed their service and quality in general was great, like smokin had been in years past. Even though c3 is quite large, I always get the phone answered when I have called over the past two seasons.


Not overly fond of Union to be honest, but I'm really stoked on Capita. Love my DBX and I've loved my Charlie Slasher for years. Zero durability issues out of either despite the fact that for a 164 the CS is almost disturbingly light.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Not overly fond of Union to be honest, but I'm really stoked on Capita. Love my DBX and I've loved my Charlie Slasher for years. Zero durability issues out of either despite the fact that for a 164 the CS is almost disturbingly light.


Was a Union fanboy. Buying a pair of Cartel & Diode bindings has taken me off the everything Union train.:mob:


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't really have anything against Union, but for the most part I'm a Now and Flux guy. Backless Nows for pow and Flux for everything else.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Backless Now bindings for powder what gives??


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SnowDogWax said:


> Backless Now bindings for powder what gives??


So great. :hairy:


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> So great. :hairy:


what is the purpose for highbackless pow riding? I am a ice coast rider so I don't really get the point


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ZacAttakk said:


> what is the purpose for highbackless pow riding? I am a ice coast rider so I don't really get the point


Surfier, freer feel. Going with no backs doesn't make much of a difference in other circumstances (though I could see it being beneficial for jibbers, but I'm not a jibber). I don't mind cruising groomers with no backs, but hardpack with no backs sucks ass.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'll add flow to the list for great service too. They have a couple of guys that would shit parts of they had to so they could make it right. I love their boots and nx2 bindings.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

I've emailed smokin 3 times in the last 2 weeks in regards to the waist width on the team ttx 159 and 159w, nothing too techy that's hard to answer but I'm still waiting for a reply from them. It does turn me off a little


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Smokin waist size 159 25.3 159W 26.2

Link to page just click.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Sorry copy paste...:embarrased1:


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> I've emailed smokin 3 times in the last 2 weeks in regards to the waist width on the team ttx 159 and 159w, nothing too techy that's hard to answer but I'm still waiting for a reply from them. It does turn me off a little


Read your post and saw team ttx..

159 26.2 159w 27.2


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Crazy..... you would think with their success in the past few years they would be motivated to encourage people to buy their boards and not push the away with bad service.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ZacAttakk said:


> Crazy..... you would think with their success in the past few years they would be motivated to encourage people to buy their boards and not push the away with bad service.


It happens a lot when companies grow too fast.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Read your post and saw team ttx..
> 
> 159 26.2 159w 27.2


27.2 is excessively wide for a board like that. i asked on the EL forums too and a few people agreed and some said that theirs certainly didn't seem THAT wide. I don't wanna drop $550 on the 159 thinking that it would be enough and then find out it was a typo


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Steezus Christ said:


> 27.2 is excessively wide for a board like that. i asked on the EL forums too and a few people agreed and some said that theirs certainly didn't seem THAT wide. I don't wanna drop $550 on the 159 thinking that it would be enough and then find out it was a typo


With all due respect to Smokin' I don't think I'd be spending $550 on any company's product that couldn't manage a very simple response to three emails over two weeks. Too much competition out there. You can buy great products that also provide great support.


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Well yea that's exactly what I'm saying.. I was considering it until I sent 3 emails and they didn't reply so it's turned me off..


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> Well yea that's exactly what I'm saying.. I was considering it until I sent 3 emails and they didn't reply so it's turned me off..


Sent email to Smokin with 10 questions that already answered on there web-site,  :facepalm3::facepalm1:


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Sent email to Smokin with 10 questions that already answered on there web-site,  :facepalm3::facepalm1:


What are you talking about?


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> I've emailed smokin 3 times in the last 2 weeks in regards to the waist width on the team ttx 159 and 159w, nothing too techy that's hard to answer but I'm still waiting for a reply from them. It does turn me off a little


What don't you understand about (ttx 159 and 159w,) is on there web-site.... :baby:


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Im saying that 26.2 is a rather wide waist width for a non wide board. I asked people on EL if that was right because it seems so wide. Some of them implied it could be a typo on the website because their 159 didn't seem to be that wide. I was told to email smokin so I did.. 

Wtf is wrong with you dude? Go suck a tail pipe


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

SnowDogWax said:


> What don't you understand about (ttx 159 and 159w,) is on there web-site.... :baby:


Since when does a website mean you should have crappy customer service for other means of communication?

If anything the response should be quicker as all they have to id cut and paste from the website. Though I will assume there were actually some questions not addressed on the website.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> Im saying that 26.2 is a rather wide waist width for a non wide board. I asked people on EL if that was right because it seems so wide. Some of them implied it could be a typo on the website because their 159 didn't seem to be that wide. I was told to email smokin so I did..
> 
> Wtf is wrong with you dude? Go suck a tail pipe


Got a good amount of that tail pipe and now realized how I missed the huge size :facepalm1: of the waist... My stupid oversight. Sorry


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

'Saul goodman


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Steezus, what size boots do you take? I'll check for you


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

They can't answer 3 simple questions?? Could you picture if you got a board and it had warranty issues. That would be a nightmare... Service is everything


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

I ride a solid size 12 tm twos, but looking to get new boots this year


----------



## hightoe (Nov 10, 2014)

I just ordered a board from smokin too, hoping for the best. This forumn ain't helpin tho ha


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Steezus Christ said:


> I ride a solid size 12 tm twos, but looking to get new boots this year



Buysnow.com 25% off only 1 day 32 tm today only code preflash

will be $150

ThirtyTwo 2014 TM-Two Stevens (Black/Green) Snowboard Boots - Snowboard Boots - Riding Essentials


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up SD. Don't have the money for it right now and don't need boots until around may/June anyway. Hopefully getting my old job back at a ski/snowboard shop too so I'll pick up a pair of boots then


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Yep.. at $146 ordered myself a pair...Sorry was not any help.... Just let it snow :hairy:


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

hightoe said:


> I just ordered a board from smokin too, hoping for the best. This forumn ain't helpin tho ha


Which one did you get?


----------



## Steezus Christ (Jul 29, 2013)

oh snap no more size 12s


----------



## hightoe (Nov 10, 2014)

Gbp classic twin, sacred g. It's so dope it would be a bummer to not get


----------



## ttayw (Nov 9, 2014)

I love both my Smokin' boards, I've got a 2013 Superpark (ctx) with about 50 days on it and and I was so hyped on it that I bought another
2014 Superpark (ttx) last year and they're both holding up amazingly. Best boards I've ridden yet! 
Durabililty, speed, pop, and stability is all top quality.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Do enjoy my Superpark ctx


----------



## hightoe (Nov 10, 2014)

That's awesome dude, both boards are sick. I just hope I actually get mine to shred on this season. I keep hearing there's problems with people not getting there orders and not even getting there money back. Luckily I won't be in the mix of all that


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

hightoe said:


> I just ordered a board from smokin too, hoping for the best. This forumn ain't helpin tho ha


Don't let a couple of posts worry you!

I just got an email back from Smokin Jay, the owner.

He says


> My cell phone is on our website for everyone - 775 848-6700
> 
> can you comment and let them know I said this.
> 
> we have great customer support, as it is me.


He said he called Steezus already. Not bad to get personal calls from the owner!
I think Argo should give him a call if he's interested in resolving his issues with the boards, as Smokin Jay said he's never been contacted about a broken board.


----------



## hightoe (Nov 10, 2014)

Well sweet! You just made my night!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Supra said:


> Don't let a couple of posts worry you!
> 
> I just got an email back from Smokin Jay, the owner.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I have been in contact with him. :facepalm3: Rather than deal with it properly he decided to go on full blast mode of my 14y/o son and I's social media when got word of this thread. He deleted the ones from my sons account later. I deleted the BS spewed on mine. Super professional and really made me want to chat with him. I sent him an lengthy email and depending on his reply to that I will call him, when I get a chance. I work straight through Thursday and cant deal with it while working, by the time I get off its to late. My issues should have been dealt with in April/May. I don't really care now and I don't care if I got a free or discounted board ever from anywhere, it doesn't mean I will say something about them that isn't true. 

I stand by my post. If me posting what I did and Supra telling him about it makes peoples lives easier, great. It should not have to get to that point and honestly my post was not that inflammatory.

Anyone on here can feel free to go through my post history about them and see their quality through the years. I have personally spent thousands of dollars with them through the years and swayed likely hundreds of sales towards them.

I also invited Jay to come on here and post. If he does, great, if not then oh well. k:


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

hightoe said:


> That's awesome dude, both boards are sick. I just hope I actually get mine to shred on this season. I keep hearing there's problems with people not getting there orders and not even getting there money back. Luckily I won't be in the mix of all that


I have never heard of a problem like this. That post sounded ridiculous. I am sure you will get your board.


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

methinks buying a good wood award was biting off more than they can chew  probably got an influx of orders since their recent marketing efforts were ramped up.

they screwed up my order once but they fixed it right away and sent another board.

i would never want to have to call an owners personal cell # to sort out a mistake they made though. i prefer not to call at all these days actually, most people work during the day and they should be on top of email to sort out any problems.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

they've been getting good wood awards for a few years now, but cool story anyways


----------



## ZacAttakk (Oct 20, 2014)

Argo said:


> Yeah, I have been in contact with him. :facepalm3: Rather than deal with it properly he decided to go on full blast mode of my 14y/o son and I's social media when got word of this thread. He deleted the ones from my sons account later. I deleted the BS spewed on mine. Super professional and really made me want to chat with him. I sent him an lengthy email and depending on his reply to that I will call him, when I get a chance. I work straight through Thursday and cant deal with it while working, by the time I get off its to late. My issues should have been dealt with in April/May. I don't really care now and I don't care if I got a free or discounted board ever from anywhere, it doesn't mean I will say something about them that isn't true.
> 
> I stand by my post. If me posting what I did and Supra telling him about it makes peoples lives easier, great. It should not have to get to that point and honestly my post was not that inflammatory.
> 
> ...




I asked for your opinion and you gave it. There is nothing wrong with that. Its not like you flamed their company and not everything in your post was bad.


----------

